# Joan Van Ark's Face



## misstwiggwinkle (Dec 3, 2007)

what has she done to herself!


*Knots Landing star Joan Van Ark's shocking look reveals her failure to turn back time*


If actress Joan Van Ark of Knots Landing fame could turn back time – it's safe to say the actress might think twice before ruining her once stunning looks with cosmetic surgery 

Van Ark, 64, was seen at a benefit in Hollywood wearing a sober suit, and mask-like make-up which failed to hide the fact that she has appeared to have been under the surgeon's knife. Several times. 





The actress' shocking appearance was not aided by her painted on eyebrows and heavy eye make-up which failed to conceal her blotchy skin. 


And bizarrely she appeared to have forgotten to add lipstick to her highly-plumped lips – which had the effect of making her look cadaverous. 







Van Ark's ravaged appearance was in stark contrast to the fresh-faced look she was once famous for, as Valene Ewing in the hit 80s soap, a spin-off from huge ratings winner Dallas. 

She was a guest on Dallas, but proved so popular, that she returned several times and was then given her own show. 







Ironically, Van Ark, who clearly is not the poster girl for cosmetic surgery, has recently filmed a guest appearance on the plastic surgery based drama Nip/Tuck. 

Her cameo on the hit show, which stars British actress Joely Richardson, sees her reunited with her former Knots Landing co-star Donna Mills. 


Acccording to an insider both actresses required hours of hair and makeup preparation, and rail-thin Joan was said to have only consumed several glasses of water with honey and one banana – all day. 

It also reportedly took four hours to set up the onset lighting to perfectionist Van Ark's complete satisfaction.


----------



## Janice (Dec 3, 2007)

THat's horrifically sad


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 3, 2007)

mmmm. That's what 40 or 50 thousand dollars worth of plastic surgery looks like in a very short time.

Unsexy, and very sad.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 3, 2007)

Her handbag & haircut look nice.


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 3, 2007)

I almost looks like a very bad job at a man attempting to be her in drag. I'm sure she would have aged magnificently and it's a shame she's done this to her self.


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 3, 2007)

It appears to me like she wiped off all foundation/coverup around her mouth....and I agree it kinda looks like a dude. Wow.


----------



## frocher (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow, that looks horrible.


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 3, 2007)

her skin must be dead around her mouth. i've seen junkies in my area who look healthier


----------



## wolfsong (Dec 4, 2007)

Faces arent meant to look metallic...

The lower half of her face is extremely manish in the full length photo. Why on earth do people do this to themselves (and better yet, what plastic surgeon would risk the bad press for the financial profit?) And why do they not take care of their hands - their face may look young, but they have granny hands (Madonna...)

People can have plastic surgery and look wonderful; Sharon Osbourne is still beautiful - though needs to stop at what she has now IMO. Joan Rivers should never be an inspiration to anyone!


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 4, 2007)

She looks like a H.A.M. from Beyond the Grave!

Oooh, that's scary! What the hell is going on in her head to put herself through that? 

Maybe she's like the Cat Lady, Joclyn Wilderstern (yes, I probably got her name all kinds of wrong.)

Joan Van Ark: The Corpse Lady.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Dec 5, 2007)

Maybe its a bad chemical peel burn? She's obviously had structural work done too but I don't think that's to blame here. 

Poor woman. No one, no matter how frivolous w/surgery they are, deserves that. She has a lot of balls to show up looking like that and be photographed and still smile, knowing the pics will be all over the Internet with mocking commentary. I don't think I could do it. I give her a lot of credit.

I hope this gets better for her.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Dec 5, 2007)

I find these pictures quite sad. What can have gone through her mind? She looks like she's already dead, poor woman.


----------



## ratmist (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not convinced she isn't extremely ill, irrespective of whatever plastic surgery she may have had.  It's sad either way.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 5, 2007)

I think maybe she's got problems with circulation post surgery :/


----------



## ratmist (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_And why do they not take care of their hands - their face may look young, but they have granny hands (Madonna...)_

 
'Granny hands'?  That's just part of getting older.  The skin on your hands is thinner there than anywhere else on the body (apart from the eyes), leading to loss of elasticity earlier.  There's very little anyone can do to stop the appearance of age on their hands or feet, no matter what the cosmetic companies say.  The only surefire way to even out the colour of older skin is body makeup.  

My great-grandmother used to say that the best way to tell a lady's age and breeding was to look at her hands.  This is why she continued to wear gloves on a daily basis and at functions, well after gloves were considered chic.


----------



## ratmist (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I think maybe she's got problems with circulation post surgery :/_

 
It's kind of a vicious circle though, isn't it?  She's bound to see the negative press on her appearance, and god help her if she looks on the blogs.  It'll probably send her running back to the surgeon or make her restrict her calorie intake even more.  I feel sorry for her and any other person who so unintentionally displays such poor self esteem to the public's scrutiny.


----------



## ratmist (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Her handbag & haircut look nice._

 
You are literally the only person I've seen on any blog or anywhere on the internet that has managed to find a nice thing to say about that photo.  *hugs*


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_'Granny hands'?  That's just part of getting older.  The skin on your hands is thinner there than anywhere else on the body (apart from the eyes), leading to loss of elasticity earlier.  There's very little anyone can do to stop the appearance of age on their hands or feet, no matter what the cosmetic companies say.  The only surefire way to even out the colour of older skin is body makeup.  

My great-grandmother used to say that the best way to tell a lady's age and breeding was to look at her hands.  This is why she continued to wear gloves on a daily basis and at functions, well after gloves were considered chic._

 
Very true. Hands show age quickly. Madonna's so fit from her yoga and training that she's got greater vascularity (Is that the word I want?). Her body needs more oxygen etc. so she's more veiny than other women would be in her age group. That's what my resident fitness expert said anyway.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_It's kind of a vicious circle though, isn't it?  She's bound to see the negative press on her appearance, and god help her if she looks on the blogs.  It'll probably send her running back to the surgeon or make her restrict her calorie intake even more.  I feel sorry for her and any other person who so unintentionally displays such poor self esteem to the public's scrutiny._

 
Indeed.
I feel bad for the  makeup artist who had to make it presentable. You know she just...tried. She really tried her  best. I guess. Though why the brows and under the eyes are all orange like that, I can't say.


----------



## ratmist (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Very true. Hands show age quickly. Madonna's so fit from her yoga and training that she's got greater vascularity (Is that the word I want?). Her body needs more oxygen etc. so she's more veiny than other women would be in her age group. That's what my resident fitness expert said anyway._

 
*nod*  I'm always a bit touchy about hands and the aging process because I've had surgeries on my hands that have left a lot of scarring.  My hands have very thin skin, thinner than most, and I am well aware that they are already starting to look older than 25 years of age.  I don't mind, but it irritates me when the cosmetic companies say there's some product I can use to magically plump up the skin and prevent my hands from looking 'older'.  I don't fear the aging process, but I get fiercely annoyed when older is made equivalent to ugly.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_ Indeed.  I feel bad for the  makeup artist who had to make it presentable. You know she just...tried. She really tried her  best. I guess. Though why the brows and under the eyes are all orange like that, I can't say._

 
I keep thinking that if the makeup had been lighter,more natural and less metallic, with really gentler colours that complement the hair (like Nicole Kidman's normal routine), she could've pulled this off.  You can't actually see much of her face behind all the hair.


----------



## wolfsong (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_'Granny hands'?  That's just part of getting older.  The skin on your hands is thinner there than anywhere else on the body (apart from the eyes), leading to loss of elasticity earlier.  There's very little anyone can do to stop the appearance of age on their hands or feet, no matter what the cosmetic companies say.  The only surefire way to even out the colour of older skin is body makeup.  

My great-grandmother used to say that the best way to tell a lady's age and breeding was to look at her hands.  This is why she continued to wear gloves on a daily basis and at functions, well after gloves were considered chic._

 
 There are things you can do if you want to go far enough – similar things to the face i.e. plumping up skin etc. That’s what I mean about Madonna - her face looks youngish, but her hands give her age away completely and the difference doesn’t sit well with me personally (it unnerves me and I cant fully explain why...)


----------



## wolfsong (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_*nod*  I'm always a bit touchy about hands and the aging process because I've had surgeries on my hands that have left a lot of scarring.  My hands have very thin skin, thinner than most, and I am well aware that they are already starting to look older than 25 years of age.  I don't mind, but it irritates me when the cosmetic companies say there's some product I can use to magically plump up the skin and prevent my hands from looking 'older'.  I don't fear the aging process, but I get fiercly annoyed when older is made equivalent to ugly.
_

 
 I understand where you're coming from - my skin’s terribly thin also and it does look older then it should, especially when I don’t moisturise several times a day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My skin looks like a road map of veins when I've come out of the shower (though I personally like veins, I’m in the minority on finding it a good thing).



I wonder what Madonna would look like now if she had of let herself age naturally?


----------

